# 88173 Empty Fuel



## ethanmoist (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi all,

Just purchased a used 24" 208cc Dual-Stage. Only used a couple times but owner said that gas had not been changed since winter '15. Is this a draining situation or siphon? How would I go about draining if necessary?


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Definitely a draining situation. IMHO it's a remove the tank and flush and remove the carb and clean situation. Today's gas with ethanol can cause a lot of damage in 2 years


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd drain it through the carb plug then add fresh gas with a fuel cleaner.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I agree with the earlier posts. Even a tablespoon or so of residual bad gas can harm your engine. Do everything you can (drain, flush, use Sea Foam or similar).


----------



## ethanmoist (Mar 13, 2017)

Where would I find the carb plug on this guy? Is there a diagram posted online anywhere?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

On the bottom of the carburetor. If there are 2 bolts then remove the offset bolt, not the one in the center. Use a funnel, drain into a clear soda container so you can see if the fuel is clear, discolored, orange, or if there is water in the gas.


----------

